# Sunday - Gold Coast



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I need to go fishing this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even if it is with 10 thousand boats out for the long weekend.

Sunday morning, 5 AM, I am on the water. OK, maybe 6 AM if it's cold.

Don't care where, don't care who with. Haven't even checked the tides!!

I have some places I haven't fished and would like to try if anyone is interested.

Diamond Head near Coomera
Nerang River - fresh part
Pimpama River
Some Lakes place that FishBrain went the other week
Oh and also Brisbane River mouth, not GC but.....
and anywhere else new that someone can suggest

and of course would also love to target the bream on poppers in Currumbin Creek again. Note to self, got to get me some eastcoast lures.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Wayne,

Im keen mate, was thinking of hitting currumbin in the hope of rustling up a few bream


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds good Ben

I was thinking of hitting Currumbin on Friday from 9-1 as I have to stocktake at Nerang at 3 so I'll do a prefish and if the fishing is no good then we could choose another spot.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds good mate


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

unfortunately something has come up and i wont be able to make this one, 
i am still right for wello monday morning though


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I was going to give it a miss also as it is totally the wrong tide for it in the morning, wind was really bad today too.


----------

